# My blanket



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

There's nothing like a golden snuggle to keep you warm!. Chester has really grown, he looks like a real sweetie.


----------



## AKOhm4 (Feb 14, 2013)

I agree! Best cuddles ever 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

swishywagga said:


> There's nothing like a golden snuggle to keep you warm!. Chester has really grown, he looks like a real sweetie.


I totally agree, and yes he is so big 66lbs at the vet today but he's a total cuddle big and a big baby. 



AKOhm4 said:


> I agree! Best cuddles ever
> View attachment 300658
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Awwwwwww look at Chester! He's trying to warm you up!! 

Winter is becoming my FAVORITE season because Bear is so cuddly at night. Last night I was in the middle of a cuddle sandwich. Husband on one side, Bear on the other. Makes me wonder if we should get a bigger bed. lol!!!!


----------



## crazy daisy (Jul 3, 2011)

it's in the 20's today in N. Jersey.... with huge wind gusts.... and a possible Nor'easter on Tuesday-Wednesday....


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

crazy daisy said:


> it's in the 20's today in N. Jersey.... with huge wind gusts.... and a possible Nor'easter on Tuesday-Wednesday....


Yes I've heard , were in the northern part too. Unfortunately I have class until Wednesday if not I would not be out in this cold lol .


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Brave said:


> Awwwwwww look at Chester! He's trying to warm you up!!
> 
> Winter is becoming my FAVORITE season because Bear is so cuddly at night. Last night I was in the middle of a cuddle sandwich. Husband on one side, Bear on the other. Makes me wonder if we should get a bigger bed. lol!!!!


He was like that all day!! I love it, sometimes he will alternate between me and my boyfriend but I'm the only one he puts his entire body on top of. 

I wish he could sleep with us but when he goes on the bed he's just so excited it's too much for my boyfriend, maybe once he gets older and calms down a bit he will be our cuddle bug on the bed as well. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

xoerika620xo said:


> He was like that all day!! I love it, sometimes he will alternate between me and my boyfriend but I'm the only one he puts his entire body on top of.
> 
> I wish he could sleep with us but when he goes on the bed he's just so excited it's too much for my boyfriend, maybe once he gets older and calms down a bit he will be our cuddle bug on the bed as well.
> 
> ...


We had to train Bear what proper bed behavior was. Took a whole (DH was NOT happy about the adjustment period) but it worked. And Chester is a smarty pants I'm sure he'll catch on. 

Now that Bear is bigger we had to implement "ask first" which took him a while to get but now he waits to get into bed until I say "ok". Gives us time to settle and find our comfy spot before 70 lbs invades the bed. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Brave said:


> We had to train Bear what proper bed behavior was. Took a whole (DH was NOT happy about the adjustment period) but it worked. And Chester is a smarty pants I'm sure he'll catch on.
> 
> Now that Bear is bigger we had to implement "ask first" which took him a while to get but now he waits to get into bed until I say "ok". Gives us time to settle and find our comfy spot before 70 lbs invades the bed.
> 
> ...


thats great! how exactly did you teach him?


----------



## Goldenssobeautiful (May 22, 2013)

So cute!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## crazy daisy (Jul 3, 2011)

xoerika620xo said:


> Yes I've heard , were in the northern part too. Unfortunately I have class until Wednesday if not I would not be out in this cold lol .
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I had to take a half day from work.... to get my snow tires on.


----------

